
Death of George Floyd is on the looter's hands, according to LA's police chief - coronadisaster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIBoxt9maJs&t=1m4s
======
selimthegrim
He is being raked over the coals by the LA Police Commission right now.
Garcetti is nowhere to be seen today.

